# Roy Herman was killed Tuesday when the tree he was cutting down fell on him.



## JODY MESSICK (Feb 23, 2007)

Labor department confirms worker's cause of death

Charlotte, NC - A preliminary report by the North Carolina Department of Labor confirms that 63-year-old Roy Herman was killed Tuesday when the tree he was cutting down fell on him. Herman was working for the Mooresville-based Ladd Grading, Inc., clearing woods on Beatties Ford Road for a new subdivision, said labor department spokesman Juan Santos. Workers have been clearing trees in the area for months, said Ed Puckett, who lives next to the land between Huntersville and Charlotte. Santos said the investigation was ongoing and would likely be wrapped up within five days.


----------



## l2edneck (Feb 24, 2007)

yet another unfortunate event.....R.I.P.


----------

